# What's up with the order of Penderecki's symphonies?



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I was just adding dates to the the works of Penderecki that I have, and I noticed that his symphonies are in a strange order. The "3rd" was completed after the "5th", and the "6th" wasn't even begun until after the completion of the "8th", according to wikipedia. Is there any explanation or reasoning behind this?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I believe Penderecki has numbered them in order of conception, rather than of birth!

no.6 seemed to have a very long gestation period, so 7 and 8 were performed and recorded before it was even finished. I understand it has now been performed.

I suspect Penderecki is a bit of a number-obsessive?

Now, Dvorak's Symphonies........:devil:


----------

